

Programmer Competency Matrix - Ashuu
http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-matrix/

======
RyanZAG
Usual misunderstanding, but needs to be pointed out:

    
    
      Automated testing
    
      Level 1:
        Has written automated unit tests and comes up with 
        good unit test cases for the code that is being written	
    
      Level 2:
        Has written code in TDD manner
    

TDD is not for testing, TDD is for system design and an automatic work list.
Using TDD does not mean the automated tests are better or worse - you are
probably thinking of code coverage.

~~~
six
Not to start another flame war on (T|B)DD, but (T|B)DD does not guarantee
competence in any way, and I wouldn't force it on any of the engineers who
work for me.

------
mikeevans
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Asijin...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Asijinjoseph.com%2Fprogrammer-
competency-matrix%2F&oq=cache%3Asijinjoseph.com%2Fprogrammer-competency-
matrix%2F&aqs=chrome.0.57j58.953j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
Roboprog
One of my favorites was "Thinks Excel is a database" (or "1-2-3", back in the
day).

However, some of these were a bit overstrict, I think:

* Source control: copying to a dated directory/archive deserves a bit more than "level 0". 0 would be more like "Sys admins do backups, right?" (or just "duh/what?")

* Books: forget "24 hours" and "dummies", 0 would be more like simply doesn't read.

~~~
Roboprog
I'm not sure giving extra kudos to those using git/hg instead of cvs/svn is
appropriate either. You usually use what the employer has (demands), even if
it's an abomination like MS Source Safe, Serena Version Manager, MKS Source
Integrity or Clearcase :-)

A better criteria might be what you do with the rev ctrl system: concurrent
development; release candidate tracking; release change audit support.

------
andygeers
What about "soft skills" like being able to manage their time well and relate
to clients / customers in a productive manner?

------
Nursie
Apparently I'm no good at the two categories of books or blogs, but then
nobody has thought to test me on that before.

Never did care for coding books when the internet is _just there_ , and the
only blogs I've written were on travel and brewing...

------
PickUpTheBones
I just want to say that anyone who follows the "code organization in a file"
levels should get kicked in the nuts and shown the door. I like consistent
white space but regions, comments and license headers are generally signs of
horrible incompetence.

------
edem
Error establishing a database connection

~~~
iknight
i guess being able to keep a property up and running isn't one of them

------
joshka
suggestion: make it interactive (click to select etc.)

